# Experience thus far with Androlean



## jus4u (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok so i've been trying to lose bf in time for summer but i think i was kinda at a standstill point.  I bought oxyelite pro......which really helps with appetite suppression and weight loss but i wanted something to help conserve muscle and maintain strength also...especially since i was on an okayish diet...fairly clean and wanted to keep as much as possible while cutting.  

I joined the forums about 2-3 months now....and was reading alot....then i came across the new Androlean by PP.  I taught it sounded great so i decided to give it a try.  I got a discount code from HeretoStudy (one of the reps) but not for logging or anything....so this is a very unbiased review....

Honestly i've been on this for a week now.....the first 3 days i didn't really notice too much of a change but by day four i noticed that my strength actually increased.  I've never been on steroid products before so i am really not sure how exactly how my body reacts to it.  Thus far i would say i've had no serious side effects however.....yesterday i got a little unusual muscle spasm on my left calf....other than that....it's been uphill from day four.  I just got home from gym and i am soo happy with the results i saw in the mirror i just decided to let ya'll know what i tink.  I'm still using the oxyelite pro along with this and in one week i cud definitely say i feel the difference in terms of increased thermogenicity when compared to the oxy alone.  I'm seeing a fair amount of bf disappearing....to which i definitely would say alot of credit is due to the Androlean.  Each training day i do 15 mins carido btw...train 4 days...one day rest n repeat.  Also yesterday i went to buy some clothes n my gf was looking in....n she was like "wow, i love how u look, one week i didn't see you without a tee and so much change"(she doesn't know abt the Androlean...she hates the idea of any kinda supps on the whole).  I have some pics and I may share at the end.  Honestly from customer service down to results i must say that the androlean is a good product!  PP has some good products and maybe if i could save enough to afford the Andromass....i may try it. 

Oh btw i will be doing some blood work on Tuesday so i would probably update and let ya'll know how it goes with respect to that....i had bloodwork done abt a month ago so i'll use it for comparison.  

Please excuse the disorganisation....soo much to say...too anxious to see what happens in the next 3 weeks 

Props to Primordial Performace Androlean


----------



## independent (Jun 19, 2011)

Disclaimer.

This has been a paid advertisment by Primordial Performance.


----------



## jus4u (Jun 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Disclaimer.
> 
> This has been a paid advertisment by Primordial Performance.



Lol i wish i was paid for it...everyone is entitled to their opinion....but i doubt they wud be paying someone from my country....esp when i post my pics and u see my body..  I am not saying its great....or a miracle drug...but it works


----------



## independent (Jun 19, 2011)

jus4u said:


> Lol i wish i was paid for it...everyone is entitled to their opinion....but i doubt they wud be paying someone from my country....esp when i post my pics and u see my body..  I am not saying its great....or a miracle drug...but it works



How long have you been on androlean?


----------



## jus4u (Jun 19, 2011)

i've been on it for one week so far....i was on oxy for abt 4 weeks before this.


----------



## colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

The problem with your test is that you are using two compounds and don't know which one is doing the work.

It could all be from the OxyPro


----------



## Rodja (Jun 19, 2011)

colorado said:


> The problem with your test is that you are using two compounds and don't know which one is doing the work.
> 
> It could all be from the OxyPro


OEP isn't going to increase strength.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Disclaimer.
> 
> This has been a paid advertisment by Primordial Performance.



Your vendetta has been established, I'm still trying to figure out the source of it though.


----------



## independent (Jun 19, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Your vendetta has been established, I'm still trying to figure out the source of it though.



No vendetta, I actually like pp. I used the dermacrine and sa with good results.  I think the androseries products probably work ok but theres more hype than performance.


----------



## jus4u (Jun 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> No vendetta, I actually like pp. I used the dermacrine and sa with good results.  I think the androseries products probably work ok but theres more hype than performance.



I agree there may be alot of hype...i think in terms of performance.....i am satisfied thus far, @ the end i would be able to say definately if i got my moneys worth.  With respect to which one is doing the work....and the conflict with use oxy alongside this, i know what the oxy alone felt like....i took it for like 4 weeks prior to receiving the Androlean....so i could def tell that this is really giving me the extra thermogenicity along with maintenance of strength and muscle mass.  For the week i used both together i've began to see some definition in areas that were mostly fat....and with my diet and calorie deficit....i still have enough energy and endurance to perform my workouts at a very good intensity.   

Btw bigmoe65....you repped me for a post sometime ago...maybe you should check it back and see if it seems like someone that would really be paid to do sumn like this.  I definitely cud say i have no affiliation with this company and it's just my honest opinion.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm on androlean, if you'd like to see my results thus far find the thread in "supplements"

A basic review,

I'm about 2 weeks in roughly, I feel a bit leaner and a bit more strength. HOWEVER, I'm on a cal cut, and I upped my t-bol dose. However, if I end up with a 1"+ waist line drop, and I get fairly cut up I would give androlean the credit. I'm not exactly impressed yet, maybe be because of the hype I read about I may have expected too much.

There is a honest, 100% mini-review thus far on androlean.

EDIT: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/131819-primordial-performance-androlean-log.html


----------



## mattrag (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm also running a log. I'm currently on day 7. Though my log is both AH and AL. As far as the "andro series" is concerned I'm liking it.


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 19, 2011)

I wanna run mass so badly but getting a SERM... I've seen several SERMs etc. being confiscated when they arrive in my area... and I really don't want to have that happen. Although, it really seems to be shipper dependent. As I've had 4 months supply of "goodies" come in while they confiscated 2 months worth of AT2....


----------



## independent (Jun 20, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> No vendetta, I actually like pp. I used the dermacrine and sa with good results.  I think the androseries products probably work ok but theres more hype than performance.



Wheres the PP reps?  Anyways Im not a fan of conversion hormones, youre hoping your body converts it correctly but who knows what it does. I also think the side effects of 1-test suck, who the fuck wants to lose their libido and feel worn out.  I just think a lot of people are being misguided using these products. Thats my opinion not a vendetta.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 20, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Wheres the PP reps?  Anyways Im not a fan of conversion hormones, youre hoping your body converts it correctly but who knows what it does. I also think the side effects of 1-test suck, who the fuck wants to lose their libido and feel worn out.  I just think a lot of people are being misguided using these products. Thats my opinion not a vendetta.



Heh, where are we?  We're everywhere 

I understand, I just see you in threads talking about hype and illegitimate reviews... hype, sure, it's tough to get a product noticed in this market.  But the reviews are not paid for and are not sponsored.  We have a lot of lurkers who use the products, create an account and post a review.

1-test sides can suck, we try to balance that with 4-dhea->4-ad->test.

Most prohormones/designer steroids "wear people out" and cause a loss of libido.  We offer both Androlean and Androhard which will absolutely not cause either of these sides (unless someone is extremely prone).  Andromass, as I've seen it, can either raise or lower libido.  Lethargy can be a problem.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 20, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> I wanna run mass so badly but getting a SERM... I've seen several SERMs etc. being confiscated when they arrive in my area... and I really don't want to have that happen. Although, it really seems to be shipper dependent. As I've had 4 months supply of "goodies" come in while they confiscated 2 months worth of AT2....



We do offer OTC PCT, but for anything over 4-6 weeks (depending on the product) I'd recommend a SERM.


----------



## 1krazyrider (Jun 20, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> No vendetta, I actually like pp. I used the dermacrine and sa with good results. I think the androseries products probably work ok but theres more hype than performance.


I ran androhard for 4 weeks alone and 2 weeks with andro lean. at the end of running AH my strength was definately up and i was seeing alot more vascularity. and my libido was sky high, But shortly after being done Ah i lost that high libido and drive and i continued to run andro lean for another few weeks with little or no results, and i wasnt crazy on how i was feeling , so i am gonna say AH was gtg for me and will def run again .


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who has shared their feedback!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 22, 2011)

Bump for any more reviews


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 22, 2011)

Any idea why I may not be responding to 6 caps a day?


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 23, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Any idea why I may not be responding to 6 caps a day?



Its hard to say for sure. IIRC, your cycle was Turinabol-lv and AndroLean.

The ideal goal of AndroLean, and the way I try to emphasize it as, is for muscle preservation in a caloric restricted environment. In most cases, when cutting calories too much (naturally) catabolism is an issue. The best usage of lean in my opinion is to cut calories an additional couple hundred calories than you would normally in your cut. While in most cases, the 500-700 calories are ideal cut for most, we have seen people push it further then this while claiming no muscle loss.

With the Turinabol-LV, you might have also had some size increasing. I think, iirc, you stated you had lost a couple lbs, while gaining some stregnth. I feel as if this might indicate you were putting on some muscle, which would have effected the scale's story. i know many like hdrol for cutting, but it has always been better suited as a mild bulker in my opinion.

Either way, you should have been able to expect some level of leaning. Like I mentioned in the other thread, a discussion with customer service could be ideal for you. I don't look to convince someone who is unhappy they were wrong.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting Study,

I wasn't using the LV either, my rat was on actual tbol. I think the hype may have been what did it for the androlean, maybe expecting more? I'm not quite sure but I can tell you I don't feel much different then without it to be completely honest.


----------



## jus4u (Jun 24, 2011)

ok so i'm waiting on lab results for the testosterone however i got my estradiol which is 50.37 pg/ml. Is this bad....i know its on the upper end of the limit but should i take something just incase to avoid gyno n stuff?


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 24, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Interesting Study,
> 
> I wasn't using the LV either, my rat was on actual tbol. I think the hype may have been what did it for the androlean, maybe expecting more? I'm not quite sure but I can tell you I don't feel much different then without it to be completely honest.



Not sure, like I said I can hypothesis, but you would know best how each ingredient was for you. I do think the tbol, specifically now that we are talking OT, might have played a role. I just used OT as my kicker as well, and even though it is notoritous for mass, it did give me a good start. If you still lost a couple lbs, while taking tbol, you might have seen some increased size, with concurrent leaning. This can often be unnoticed to someone who is not extremely lean already (Not saying you, I am talking off my head and havn't rechecked what you stated for bf%)


jus4u said:


> ok so i'm waiting on lab results for the testosterone however i got my estradiol which is 50.37 pg/ml. Is this bad....i know its on the upper end of the limit but should i take something just incase to avoid gyno n stuff?


What was/is your cycle?


----------



## jus4u (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm almost finished with my second week of Androlean.....i stopped the oxyelite pro abt 1 weeks now.  What do you recommend?


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 2, 2011)

jus4u said:


> I'm almost finished with my second week of Androlean.....i stopped the oxyelite pro abt 1 weeks now.  What do you recommend?



That would be on the higher end for me, but it depends what estrogen was pre cycle. Do you have reference ranges?


----------



## Jarhead26 (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been stacking androlean and androhard and am nearing the end of the bottle.  I've always kept a personal log about the amount of weight I push per exercise as well as my what I eat per day.  I keep to a pretty strict diet only allowing a couple cheat meals per week.  Also, my workout/cardio ratio is pretty solid.  I read many forums and blogs about the androseries before I bought it.  The only thing I failed to do this time was actually do more research on the "ingredients" of the supps.  Honestly, being that I'm near the end of the bottle, I've been quite disappointed with it.  I've seen no significant changes in body fat or anything.  The amount of weight that I push has increased SLIGHTLY but not like I thought it would.  I think that I also built these supps up too high in my head.  Since I have seen SOME increase in the weight that I push I won't totally knock the products, but they definitely aren't worth the price in my opinion.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 25, 2011)

Jarhead26 said:


> I've been stacking androlean and androhard and am nearing the end of the bottle.  I've always kept a personal log about the amount of weight I push per exercise as well as my what I eat per day.  I keep to a pretty strict diet only allowing a couple cheat meals per week.  Also, my workout/cardio ratio is pretty solid.  I read many forums and blogs about the androseries before I bought it.  The only thing I failed to do this time was actually do more research on the "ingredients" of the supps.  Honestly, being that I'm near the end of the bottle, I've been quite disappointed with it.  I've seen no significant changes in body fat or anything.  The amount of weight that I push has increased SLIGHTLY but not like I thought it would.  I think that I also built these supps up too high in my head.  Since I have seen SOME increase in the weight that I push I won't totally knock the products, but they definitely aren't worth the price in my opinion.



Care to share a bit more detail? What about bf? I am not at all doubting you, I appreciate hearing all feedback, I just was curious on more of the specifics.


----------



## gearin up (Sep 25, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I'm on androlean, if you'd like to see my results thus far find the thread in "supplements"
> 
> A basic review,
> 
> ...


 
lol I dont know if this stuff works or not but in fairness you say you cut your cals and upped your tbol but still credit androlean for the fatloss and strength gain? I say the logic is flawed to give a real review you should remove the two factors that are known to cut fat and produce muscle, ie. the cal cut and tbol, and just run the androlean. You may just find out this way that you are even less impressed.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 25, 2011)

i liike the andro product line and if i was all bent up about staying legal and minumal sides i would deffinatly go with them but sense i dont give a fuck im glad i didnt waste the $ haha i woulda spent more one the andro series cycle i wanted to do them i did on my actual cycle of AAS


----------



## |Z| (Sep 26, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> i liike the andro product line and if i was all bent up about staying legal and minumal sides i would deffinatly go with them but sense i dont give a fuck im glad i didnt waste the $ haha i woulda spent more one the andro series cycle i wanted to do them i did on my actual cycle of AAS



to each their own  i enjoyed my androseries run, also excited to see the new Forerunner Labs products and see what PP's Andro line V3 will be. Competition is great for everyone!


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 26, 2011)

|Z| said:


> to each their own  i enjoyed my androseries run, also excited to see the new Forerunner Labs products and see what PP's Andro line V3 will be. Competition is great for everyone!


 very true! like i said im not hatin on anyone who uses their product or the product itself! i am deff interested in the new products tho. i dont htink ill ever try them becuase i hopped straight into aas but still interested


----------



## oufinny (Sep 26, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> very true! like i said im not hatin on anyone who uses their product or the product itself! i am deff interested in the new products tho. i dont htink ill ever try them becuase i hopped straight into aas but still interested



Andro series is innovative in that the delivery system is a huge step forward; the use of products in it that are all DHEA based limits it.  That said, the V3 is supposed to make them better and introduce some new ingredients that will take it a step forward.  Whether that pans out for PP remains to be seen, so does the ability to keep places stocked that sell their products... Orbit being one and the only that ships international.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 26, 2011)

|Z| said:


> to each their own  i enjoyed my androseries run, also excited to see the new Forerunner Labs products and see what PP's Andro line V3 will be. Competition is great for everyone!



I agee. I don't have any issues with the Alpha- products, since although I am a rep, I am also a consumer, and competition drives innovation. I will say though I do believe we are good at staying ahead.



sofargone561 said:


> very true! like i said im not hatin on anyone who uses their product or the product itself! i am deff interested in the new products tho. i dont htink ill ever try them becuase i hopped straight into aas but still interested



Yep, and there is no problem with this. Our products offer key benefits to the average person over AAS, but if AAS is what fits your plans, etc.. then by all means no one will tell you not to use them.



oufinny said:


> Andro series is innovative in that the delivery system is a huge step forward; the use of products in it that are all DHEA based limits it.  That said, the V3 is supposed to make them better and introduce some new ingredients that will take it a step forward.  Whether that pans out for PP remains to be seen, so does the ability to keep places stocked that sell their products... Orbit being one and the only that ships international.



You guys ship blazingly fast as well. Orbit is some good people.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 27, 2011)

think i might convince my friend into trying some sort of andro series cycle =)


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 27, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> think i might convince my friend into trying some sort of andro series cycle =)



Thank you. Please let us know how he enjoys it, or even better convince him to join IM and share


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 28, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Thank you. Please let us know how he enjoys it, or even better convince him to join IM and share


 ill see if i can do both he doesnt wanna do aas only ph so i can probably concince him to try it out but hes a jew witht he money so idk lol ill see what i can do tho im curios to see real like gains


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 28, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ill see if i can do both he doesnt wanna do aas only ph so i can probably concince him to try it out but hes a jew witht he money so idk lol ill see what i can do tho im curios to see real like gains



With the BOGO on Andromass, it works out well for an 8 weeker.  PM a rep for discounts on single bottles, though, if he can't put all the cash up front like that.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> With the BOGO on Andromass, it works out well for an 8 weeker.  PM a rep for discounts on single bottles, though, if he can't put all the cash up front like that.



Yep! Now is the perfect time for someone looking to be cautious with money.


----------



## performance1978 (Sep 29, 2011)

If you are considering using something from the androseries, I say use the androhard.  I ran 2 bottles, with a little break between, and was very happy with the results solo.  My strength was up, my stamina in the gym was great, and the increase in libido was fantastic.  I convinced my brother to use it, and he ran a bottle and was satisfied.  It does not produce major weight gain, but the hardness and fullness is very noticable.  Also my brother liked it so much he ordered another bottle.  I have 2 more!!!!!

I think it is a great stacker, although solo is fine depending on your goals.  I am trying to lose weight, or really just be more healthy. so a strong PH was not my fancy.  It is hard to say how much weight I gained because of diet and BF% overall, but it decreased about 2 percent, then went up (diet),then went dramatically down.  However, I noticed after about week 6 the effects weren't as strong.  thus is why I am taking time off (I am on androgel for HRT).  I stopped about 2 weeks ago, and I was down 6 % overall in about 2 months.  My starting weight was about 215-217, it went up to over 220, and I am at 204 now.  So you know once I stopped the Hard completely I dropped 4 pounds in a week.  The fullness left!!!! 

I would compare it to a low dose of test, or very similiar to proviron.  They may sound wierd, but that's what it feels like.  Enhances everything, gives you a boost, and increases sex drive.  

Hope this helps


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 29, 2011)

performance1978 said:


> If you are considering using something from the androseries, I say use the androhard.  I ran 2 bottles, with a little break between, and was very happy with the results solo.  My strength was up, my stamina in the gym was great, and the increase in libido was fantastic.  I convinced my brother to use it, and he ran a bottle and was satisfied.  It does not produce major weight gain, but the hardness and fullness is very noticable.  Also my brother liked it so much he ordered another bottle.  I have 2 more!!!!!
> 
> I think it is a great stacker, although solo is fine depending on your goals.  I am trying to lose weight, or really just be more healthy. so a strong PH was not my fancy.  It is hard to say how much weight I gained because of diet and BF% overall, but it decreased about 2 percent, then went up (diet),then went dramatically down.  However, I noticed after about week 6 the effects weren't as strong.  thus is why I am taking time off (I am on androgel for HRT).  I stopped about 2 weeks ago, and I was down 6 % overall in about 2 months.  My starting weight was about 215-217, it went up to over 220, and I am at 204 now.  So you know once I stopped the Hard completely I dropped 4 pounds in a week.  The fullness left!!!!
> 
> ...



well im about to start a cycle of test and proviron so im not interested in running it im interested in seeing real life results since the andro series is what got me interested in AAS and PH so im gonna try to get someone i know to try it


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> well im about to start a cycle of test and proviron so im not interested in running it im interested in seeing real life results since the andro series is what got me interested in AAS and PH so im gonna try to get someone i know to try it



It's a good idea... imo the Androseries kind of convinces people to run either androseries or injectables... and not a bunch of methyls for short cycles.  I feel better knowing you're running test/proviron instead of superdrol... thanks to the androseries! lol


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 30, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> It's a good idea... imo the Androseries kind of convinces people to run either androseries or injectables... and not a bunch of methyls for short cycles. I feel better knowing you're running test/proviron instead of superdrol... thanks to the androseries! lol


 ... this next phrase might shoot you in the foot..... 
im kicking my cycle off with 4 weeks of Super DMZ Rx lmao


----------



## Rodja (Sep 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ... this next phrase might shoot you in the foot.....
> im kicking my cycle off with 4 weeks of Super DMZ Rx lmao


Use TUDCA for your cycle.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 30, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Use *TUDCA* for your cycle.


 ?


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 2, 2011)

performance1978 said:


> If you are considering using something from the androseries, I say use the androhard.  I ran 2 bottles, with a little break between, and was very happy with the results solo.  My strength was up, my stamina in the gym was great, and the increase in libido was fantastic.  I convinced my brother to use it, and he ran a bottle and was satisfied.  It does not produce major weight gain, but the hardness and fullness is very noticable.  Also my brother liked it so much he ordered another bottle.  I have 2 more!!!!!
> 
> I think it is a great stacker, although solo is fine depending on your goals.  I am trying to lose weight, or really just be more healthy. so a strong PH was not my fancy.  It is hard to say how much weight I gained because of diet and BF% overall, but it decreased about 2 percent, then went up (diet),then went dramatically down.  However, I noticed after about week 6 the effects weren't as strong.  thus is why I am taking time off (I am on androgel for HRT).  I stopped about 2 weeks ago, and I was down 6 % overall in about 2 months.  My starting weight was about 215-217, it went up to over 220, and I am at 204 now.  So you know once I stopped the Hard completely I dropped 4 pounds in a week.  The fullness left!!!!
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing!



sofargone561 said:


> ?



It is the OTC available Taurine form of ursodeoxycholic acid, one of the strongest available liver protectants.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> It is the OTC available Taurine form of ursodeoxycholic acid, one of the strongest available liver protectants.


 gotcha


----------



## |Z| (Oct 2, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> It is the OTC available Taurine form of ursodeoxycholic acid, one of the strongest available liver protectants.



so in your opinion this plus a standard cycle support product = win?


----------



## Rodja (Oct 3, 2011)

|Z| said:


> so in your opinion this plus a standard cycle support product = win?



Epic win.


----------



## Wilcox (Oct 3, 2011)

Subbin in on this Gonna follow you here. New to this line of supps, so theres alot I'd like to learn on the effects everybody is getting .


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 3, 2011)

|Z| said:


> so in your opinion this plus a standard cycle support product = win?



Yep, as Rodja stated, that is probably the best fight you can give against methylated hormones and their effects on the liver.


----------



## metalmayhem (Oct 6, 2011)

IML Super DMZ > AndroMass

IML Cyanostane > AndroLean/AndroHard

IML products are cheaper and produce better results, IMO. Everyone responds differently to different products. However, before I lay out the money for Andro-anything, I'm buying IML products.


----------



## Rodja (Oct 6, 2011)

metalmayhem said:


> IML Super DMZ > AndroMass
> 
> IML Cyanostane > AndroLean/AndroHard
> 
> IML products are cheaper and produce better results, IMO. Everyone responds differently to different products. However, before I lay out the money for Andro-anything, I'm buying IML products.



Did they ever figure out what exactly was in Cynostane?  Not bashing IML, but there was a lot of controversy as to what the actual compound was in it (going back to when it was released by Anabolic Innovations).


----------



## metalmayhem (Oct 6, 2011)

Probably not super-DHEA.


----------



## Rodja (Oct 6, 2011)

metalmayhem said:


> Probably not super-DHEA.



Clever...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 6, 2011)

metalmayhem said:


> IML Super DMZ > AndroMass
> 
> IML Cyanostane > AndroLean/AndroHard
> 
> IML products are cheaper and produce better results, IMO. Everyone responds differently to different products. However, before I lay out the money for Andro-anything, I'm buying IML products.


----------



## metalmayhem (Oct 6, 2011)

I have to admit I do use Toco-8 by PP. That's a good quality product. It actually helped lower my bad cholesterol, I believe.


----------



## Rodja (Oct 6, 2011)

metalmayhem said:


> I have to admit I do use Toco-8 by PP. That's a good quality product. It actually helped lower my bad cholesterol, I believe.



It not only lowers LDL; it also increases HDL.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 6, 2011)

metalmayhem said:


> IML Super DMZ > AndroMass
> 
> IML Cyanostane > AndroLean/AndroHard
> 
> IML products are cheaper and produce better results, IMO. Everyone responds differently to different products. However, before I lay out the money for Andro-anything, I'm buying IML products.



I really don't understand the comparison. Very different products.


----------



## Rodja (Oct 7, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I really don't understand the comparison. Very different products.



I wonder if he's run them to give a fair comparison.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 7, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I really don't understand the comparison. Very different products.


 How so? their both legal Ph's gear towards the same goals?


----------



## Rodja (Oct 7, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> How so? their both legal Ph's gear towards the same goals?



You can't throw a blanket statement on hormones that way.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 9, 2011)

Rodja said:


> You can't throw a blanket statement on hormones that way.



Exactly. That is like saying, why use test? You can run SD in 4 weeks and see better gains than test in 4 weeks.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 9, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Exactly. That is like saying, why use test? You can run SD in 4 weeks and see better gains than test in 4 weeks.


 point taken and i retract my statement


----------



## jimm (Oct 10, 2011)

post a pic lol


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 10, 2011)

jimm said:


> post a pic lol



Not sure if the log is still active.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 17, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ... this next phrase might shoot you in the foot.....
> im kicking my cycle off with 4 weeks of Super DMZ Rx lmao



Noooooo, I just saw this lol

Super DMZ gets great reviews, though.  But atleast you're not just running a 4 weeker of Super DMZ and then PCTing... test+proviron+Super DMZ kicker that must be great.


----------

